

Metasploit on iOS - evandrix
https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/08/21/metasploit-portable-ios

======
jerf
Phones are computers. We really should be past the point where someone is
impressed that a phone can run $PROGRAM.

Well, after our Lords and Masters the Glorious Carriers have been bypassed and
the phone is rooted, anyhow. I really loathe how successful they have been at
closing the computers-we-call-cell-phones off. Did I mention that we shouldn't
be living in a world where running $PROGRAM on a phone is something that
impresses people?

------
doublec
Metasploit runs on other phones too. The Nokia N900 for example. The PwnPhone
(<http://pwnieexpress.com/products/pwnphone>) is a commercial supported
version of packaged tools for the N900 but the tools can be installed
separately.

